# OrangeBulbs in Mossy Clear Corners:Removal???



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I'm looking for some affordable Crystal Clear Corners & Mossy seems to have the best deal.. ..but I don't want the Orange bulbs.. 
-can I simply remove the bulbs & switch them w/ some aftermarket White bulbs??
..I read something in NPM about "orange bulb covers," but sounds like you'd have to open-up the Clear Corners..
..I have the Chrome Angel Eyes..& think the Mossy Corners would look nice if the everything were jus' pure white.. :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bulbs do burn out, of course you can change them. just make sure you buy the correct bulb in whatever color you want.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..yea, I know I can them change..  ..my concern is about the "orange bulb covers" mentioned in NPM. ..If I change the bulbs..w/ say Siverstar White Bulbs.. Will the "Orange Bulb Cover" prevent them from shining white???


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

take them out, get a ticket. it looks better with them in anyway. you make the call.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> take them out, get a ticket. it looks better with them in anyway. you make the call.


no u wont get a ticket for them i havent.

and yes u can take the orange cap out and how u do that is u stick the corners in the oven for about 100-200 degrees for about 2-3 minutes and carefully pry them apart and then unscew the cap and then stick it back in the oven for 2-3 min at the same temp and put it back together tightly.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..yea, I wasn't worried about the 'ticket part'*

..hmm, ok I was afraid of that..don't wanna f**k 'em up if I do that.. ..thanks Liu.. ..maybe I'll pay alil' extra for those StealthCorners.. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whatever floats ur boat buddy :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

enjoy your tickets.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> enjoy your tickets.


james what do u mean.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

there must be an amber reflector on the front of any car... take out the cap and use clear bulbs, your gonna get a ticket. Also "but I don't want the Orange bulbs" you have to use orange bulbs, its the law, change to clear or blue, not only will they look stupid, you'll get a ticket sooner or later.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> there must be an amber reflector on the front of any car... take out the cap and use clear bulbs, your gonna get a ticket. Also "but I don't want the Orange bulbs" you have to use orange bulbs, its the law, change to clear or blue, not only will they look stupid, you'll get a ticket sooner or later.


so brutal


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

blazin_injun said:


> ..yea, I know I can them change..


well then maybe you shouldn't ask this question: 


blazin_injun said:


> ..I'm looking for some affordable Crystal Clear Corners & Mossy seems to have the best deal.. ..but I don't want the Orange bulbs..
> -can I simply remove the bulbs & switch them w/ some aftermarket White bulbs??


 :dumbass: :newbie:


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I am gonna take the orange cap out using Lui's trick. With regards to the orange bulb, you can use the silverstars and switch out the bulbs when its time to get your car inspected.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......ive gone by many a cop, considering i live next to the biggest airport in new hampshire..........no tickets.....not even a flinch.......

if they ever tell me they want amber, ill go buy some cheap assed apc side markers, n cram em somewhere....


(liu, i got a compliment from a traffic cop yesterday with my setup )

Edit: OH ANNNNNND im running polarg Visuals now........the white ones with the silver reflective coating...........guess who just passed yearly inspection >XD


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

sno said:


> well then maybe you shouldn't ask this question:
> 
> 
> :dumbass: :newbie:


..yo man..If you read Mike's 'write-up' on NPM, about the Mossy Corners then you'd see why I'm asking.. :loser: :dumbass:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah... I'm not talking yearly inspection... they will just fail you, I'm saying a 50 dollar fine for unlawful blinker lights... hope you guys like making your car look ricey WHILE getting tickets...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

the cops around here then dont seem to care.......

oh yah..........i dont consider my ride rice......yet.....
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/StealthCrystalHead/pic1.jpg
(thanks LIU for still hosting that pic )


no tickets as of yet :-/ and still passed state inspection WITH THEM


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah... inspectors dont give a fuck. I got pulled over because or "white blinkers"... it was really to check for DWI and a ticket wasnt issued, but it could have been... and because of these white corners (and beer), I could have lost my license.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

here san diego my brother got pulled over for having blue light side markers on his 01 neon(he got sent the wrong bulb), cop said the turn signals have to be either white or amber bulbs. i have the mossy crystal corners and took out the orange cover and have a hyper white bulb in there, in the two times i have gotten pulled over the officer did not even mention the bulb. they are more concerned with illegal tint.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

blazin_injun said:


> ..yo man..If you read Mike's 'write-up' on NPM, about the Mossy Corners then you'd see why I'm asking.. :loser: :dumbass:


you asked a question, i answered it.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..my concern is w/ the "Orange Bulb Covers" mentioned in NPM.. ..not the bulbs themselves..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....a cop cant pull you over for having white turn signals.........ever see an older buick, or oldsmobile......there all white.....no amber...........if anything, he/she is bored, and is looking for something else, like hm....beer?


----------



## 99ryder718 (Sep 9, 2002)

*no ticket for no orange bullb*

just take the orange cover out you will be fine!! iv'e had mine out since i bought them from liuspeed and not a prob.....check dat pics on my site..... :fluffy: 

http://members.cardomain.com/99ryder718


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

When I had my Nis-Knacks crystal clear corners (no orange bulb cover) and running clear bulbs, I was pulled over a few times. Only got one ticket, which I beat (by putting in orange bulbs).

The laws concerning this matter are newer, and the older cars are grandfathered.
I have noticed some newer cars (Kia Sportage, and some Volvo's) that have a clearish (off white) rear signals, but the fronts always have amber.

I now have the Mossy corners, and I don't mind the orange cover.

There are some bulbs out that look silver, but flash amber.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> There are some bulbs out that look silver, but flash amber.


i believe Philips makes them.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I actually think the amber looks pretty good. Take a look:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> i believe Philips makes them.


Polarg make them as well.. ive seen them


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

the law on amber corners varies from state to state, but in tx, only trucks must have amber reflectors on the front. turn signals on cars can be white to amber on the front, and amber to red in the rear.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I'm surprised this "subject" got this far(2pages).. :thumbup: ..I think I'm going w/ Liu's "Stealth Black Corners" as soon as I get the $$..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. heres a question about the crystal clear corners.... there are corners that the terminal houseing the bulb goes into doesnt fit the stock terminal that we have.. so.. why take out the orange peice.. why not just take the stocks.. remove the plastics from the mossys and the stocks.. and switch them.. then the housing is the same.. and the orange peice is gone.. ??

P.S. by the way.. you may not get ticketed.. but every cop will eye you down.. and if they see (swaying)dumb ass! lol or speeding slightly.. or anything then they will use your white/blue bulbs to pull you over as an excuse.. 

and i dont know about other states.. but here in OHIO...... 
blues Whites, AND orange are illegal.. Only Yellow or Amber are allowed.. if you think a car has orange corners.. they are probably dark orangish yellow.. 

you can get the silverstars.. they are legal.. because they shine a BRIGHT amber.. almost white.. which i plan on getting with my crystals when i get them.. Travis


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

blazin_injun said:


> ..yo man..If you read Mike's 'write-up' on NPM, about the Mossy Corners then you'd see why I'm asking.. :loser: :dumbass:


The oven procedure is probably the easiest I've seen. Just be careful.

We didn't want to show how its done in NPM because we didn't want somebody coming back and saying they screwed it up and blaming us for showing the procedure.

Weather its illegal or not isn't really the topic... the legality may even be different from state to state.. unfortunatly many of the parts we prefer are "Intended for Off Road Use"... oh well...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I used some bigger bulbs in my corners, and melted half of the bulb cover... so i opened it up, and took it out (oven method)... it sealed back together absolutly fine.. my only concern for anyone doing this, is watch out when closing the corner.. that glass/plastic becomes very liable to crack.. ESP when its hot out of the oven.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

mike.. yeah thats the truth but who ever listens to those little labels lol.. 

and about cracking the lenses.. yeah.. ive done this on at least 4 occasions.. ive been through more altezzas and corners than anyone.. lol.. never had the mossy ones yet.. so i have yet to break those.. lol.. so the orange peice simply unscrews out? i thought that it had to be cut out.. Travis


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I read on here that if you use white or blue bulbs they look stupid and there not legal 
well I know that if you use red or blue then that is illegal.
Thats reserved for Police or somthing I dunno.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Any color other than orange or white is illegal in most states. If you have white up front, you have to have an orange reflector somewhere on the side of the front bumper or fender.

Blue and red are both illegal for turn signals. Hyperwhite is iffy, so if you're worried about strict conformity, it's best to stick with orange.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't see why everyone wants to remove them, I think mine look awesome at night:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, no kidding. The orange looks good.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..Yea..it looks nice..

..but personally I like Liu's "all-white-look".. :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

as you can see I left the orange cover in my non-US market (Mossy) corners..

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march04/project200sx/images/dscf3434.jpg


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

mike.. when did you get those 4 spoke axis rims?

and for the last time... maybe your states are different.. but im possitive if you call your state highway patrol.. they are all gonna tell you that white and orange are illegal.. not that it matters to anyone on here.. and i dont even know why im waisting my time on this.. red in back.. yellow or amber up front.. at least.. thats ohios law.. Travis


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> mike.. when did you get those 4 spoke axis rims?
> 
> and for the last time... maybe your states are different.. but im possitive if you call your state highway patrol.. they are all gonna tell you that white and orange are illegal.. not that it matters to anyone on here.. and i dont even know why im waisting my time on this.. red in back.. yellow or amber up front.. at least.. thats ohios law.. Travis


orange/amber...same thing...haha

Just put the wheels on in the last month..see the March issue of NPM


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I left mine is as well.
I also had custom carbon fiber turnsignal inserts made.
The lights in them are orange/amber as well.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

any close-ups of the c/f inserts 1CLN?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mine arent all white.. mine are all clear ... including the LED bulbs :thumbup: 



























only thing that white is my led bulb lights.. and even those have a hint of blue :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> any close-ups of the c/f inserts 1CLN?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

myoung said:


> orange/amber...same thing...haha
> 
> Just put the wheels on in the last month..see the March issue of NPM


hey speaking of the NPM... i was thinking of trying to get Primedia Inc. to publish your damn magazine that i wish i could read everymonth but dont have time to.. 

Im gonna write to Primedia and see what they say.. maybe if i can get enough people on here to write to them........then you would have a better chance.. ever thought of that? i mean.. after all.. they have a Honda Tuning Mag.. why not shoot for one dedicated to Nissans? Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> mine arent all white.. mine are all clear ... including the LED bulbs :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> only thing that white is my led bulb lights.. and even those have a hint of blue :thumbup:



umm yeah all leds well.. most of them.. will be clear.. the dilude itself is what makes the color... i had clear leds.. but the dilude was red.. therefore producing a red light.. but Liu.. that does look really cool during the day.. and HELLA illegal at night lol.. Travis


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


>


sweet! looks really good! what kind of lights are those round amber ones in the pic? does the chrome ring around it come with it? nice attention to detail everywhere on that car!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They are 2 inch round lights with a clear/amber lense.
A bunch of places carry them (GI Joes) but the clear lense is kind of hard to come by.
The chrome trim ring does come with them.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

whats up with the diamond plate on the bottom of the bumper?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

custom splitters 

Goes with the diamond plate floor mats, custom PS2 mount, custom engine dress up, and the diamond plates I put under the wheels at shows. 
I'm going to add a bit more soon.

Some people don't like it, but meh...it's not their car. 
Judges seem to like it, not many imports sporting a diamond plate theme up here.















































sorry about the thread hijack


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's my set of Mossy Corners. Custom painted them and the headlights. Only problem I have is a little condensation everytime I wash the car. 

BTW - I left the amber part in for the ticket reason. Didn't want one.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry, might help if I posted the image.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


>


Dude, who made that SICK ASS PS2 mount?

Oh wait... I did  ...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Gimp said:


> Sorry, might help if I posted the image.


that's th best pic I've seen of the stealth corners I've seen yet.

yo Sean, I think u should get some of that JC whitney carpet. That stuff looks freakin awesome in my car.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Nice Gimp, I would like to see your whole front with your nice setup.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The carpet is on the list...but I need to address some other stuff first.

I hope to have a header and full exhaust by summer, and sway bars soon after.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

No ya don't. It's not really finished yet. Plus the car is dirty as hell. Just click on the link in my signature. I think there is a picture there.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

samo said:


> Dude, who made that SICK ASS PS2 mount?
> 
> Oh wait... I did  ...


well nice job there


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

HEY JUSTIN.....
you got the black carpet from jc-whitney? thats what im doing real soon here. any problems? black is gonna be nice over the stained grey interior in my car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xt_out said:


> HEY JUSTIN.....
> you got the black carpet from jc-whitney? thats what im doing real soon here. any problems? black is gonna be nice over the stained grey interior in my car.


it is a somewhat a bitch to install, mostly time consuming. Make sure you have a very sharp knife to cut through the thick material. I suggest you take the old carpet up and put it over the new so you can cut out the right holes. No holes are cut, it's only molded to shape. it's very easy to cut too much off.


----------

